# How do I go about this?



## s kajee (3/5/16)

Hi guys. So today I went to my local vape shop and purchased a bottle of juice. I'm strictly a 3mg vaper, anything higher and my throat is torn accompanied with dizziness. So I bring it home, fill up my tank and start vaping. I got the harsh throat hit, but didn't think it was anything more than my cotton needing to be changed. Changed the cotton, gave it a go again... And I'm pretty sure this is a 6mg labeled as a 3mg. Really pissed off to say the least. So my question is, do I contact the juice company or the local vape shop? Because I really don't think it's the local vape shops problem. Some might think that I'm making this a big deal but to me it is! Just when I thought i could stop buying the imported juices and buy our local juices for half the price or so, I get a kick in the face... Feel free to leave your thoughts.


----------



## zadiac (3/5/16)

Hi @s kajee , you need to give a little more detail in order for people to try and help you. What atty are you using? What build? Ohms reading of your coil? What wattage are you vaping at? What flavor of juice is it?


----------



## SAVaper (3/5/16)

My first buy was a 6mg juice. My lungs could not take it. I guessed it was the flavour (menthol ice). I tried different flavours but the same. Then I started mixing the nic with the same flavour zero and problem solved.


----------



## cam (3/5/16)

Are you feeling the Nick kick? Or just throat hit? Th can come from many other sorces and is not strictly a result of high nick. 
Certain flavours have an inherent th. And certain additives also add th. We do need more information.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (3/5/16)

Hi @s kajee 
Sorry to hear about your experience

I agree with @cam above, certain flavours inside a juice can increase the Throat hit. I have sometimes had some juices also feel like they are higher nic strength than they are marked.

Perhaps chat to the retailer you bought it from. They may be able to help you out. If its just a strongish flavour, maybe you can mix some zero mg of the same juice with your juice to make it better for you. Otherwise dilute it with some VG or PG/VG which may also help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (3/5/16)

Hi @s kajee

I've had it happen to me before - I bought some juice I've bought previously in 3mg, and the second batch was definitely higher in nic. Not necessarily 6 mg, but not 3 either. At the time I didn't bother to follow up.

What I would suggest, rather than contacting the juice maker, is going back to the vendor. Ask them if you (or they) can taste one of the bottles labelled 6mg and compare it to your alleged 3 mg, and see whether it is more or less the same. _If _it was a mislabelled batch, most likely their other 3mg bottles will anyway have to be sent back, and they can square it with the juice maker as well as give you a refund.

Btw, there are a few other things which can occur as well. If the juice is an NET (Naturally Extracted Tobacco), of which there are a few in SA, then the 3mg is in fact just an estimation - usually the actual nic is a bit higher than that, depending on the skill/equipment of the mixologist. Secondly, the juice might have expired, or had been lying in the sun somewhere - when nicotine oxidises, it tends to give a much higher throat hit (although usually the flavour will mute as well). Thirdly, the mixologist might have switched to a new brand of nicotine, or might have had a bad batch him/her-self, or might have just screwed the pooch during production - these things happen, and might give a harsh hit without necessarily being higher in nic, in which case the vendor should check some of his or her's other bottles and contact the mixologist. Lastly, as @cam and @Silver have said, some juices do have a rough inherent throat hit, especially during the first few toots (and even more so in the morning, when you are likely to be more dehydrated).

Good luck! If you want a swifter and online response, post the same information in the relevant Vendor (either shop or juice line) forum - that way, the people responsible can reply directly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (3/5/16)

I also only vape 3mg nic. Some juices have a little stronger throat hit than others, Eg apple and peach flavors tend to smash my throat even if its a 0mg nic juice.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Vapington (3/5/16)

@s kajee I received your complaint via email - no need to "save face" as you mentioned in the mail, I am transparent and any issues we can deal with our customers out in the open as we are here to provide a high quality product to the market. We are extremely sorry about your experience and everything is explained and your concerns addressed in the email. We would like to test your bottle to confirm whether or not you received a 6mg marked as a 3mg. Again, very sorry and we will replace it for you no problem!

So everyone knows - it was a bottle of Milked. So throat hit should not be harsh at all. We will test his bottle and see what went wrong.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17


----------

